# Should I switch to a new barn/ trainer



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

for that price ,lack of ability to schedule lessons well & you not progressing with your riding, I'd be waving goodbye to that coach :icon_rolleyes:

Sounds like maybe the atmosphere of the nice barn & trainers ability to be able to talk the talk that has made you stay this long ??:wink:


----------



## kker019 (Jan 2, 2016)

I think I stayed becasue they have really great lesson horses that teaches me a ton. Also, I live in a place with COLD winters so lesson get cancelled becasue of the weather too. It's a hard decision to make and I don't know how to say it to my trainer. I don't want to hurt his feeling


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

kker019 said:


> I think I stayed becasue they have really great lesson horses that teaches me a ton. Also, I live in a place with COLD winters so lesson get cancelled becasue of the weather too. It's a hard decision to make and I don't know how to say it to my trainer. I don't want to hurt his feeling


You don't have to say anything. Find another trainer & give it a go. If you like they new one then stay with it, if not stay with the old one. It's not like he's calling you to book lessons so he may not even notice for a while.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I give my lesson students an _exact day and time_ for their weekly lessons, they show up every week as expected and everyone _knows what "spot"_ they have. It is _reserved only for them_. I'd never schedule lessons "on the fly" and based on a phone call every week.

Sounds like this (extremely expensive!!) instructor is acting very unprofessional and doesn't really care whether or not you learn anything. Look elsewhere-you are literally being taken for a ride!!


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Yep, if you want to take a weekly lesson your trainer ought to give you a time slot in the trainer's schedule that you can count on. Sounds like you need to find a trainer who is not so busy and has time for you. And, after two years and still not cantering....what's up with that?


----------

